

The 7th Underhanded C Contest is now Open - daniel02216
http://underhanded-c.org/

======
hndude
"If your bug works specifically under GNU/Linux, don’t worry about it. If it
works specifically under x86, no problem. If it only works on BeOS R5 on a
dual G3 box when all four MIDI ports are active, then no."

I had Dr. Craver as both a professor and project advisor last year, and his
brilliance and sense of humor are second to none.

------
deathhand
Projects like this shows that OSS is not a safe haven for security despite how
many eyeballs may be on it at any given time.

------
itsravie
Great. But where it is? *pointer points to itself..

